# programming presets on TC Nova Delay



## Salokin (Nov 10, 2008)

I just bought a TC electronics ND-1 Nova delay, and have some problems to store 9 differents presets with differents speeds on delay. 

When I save a preset, automatically all the others become at the same
speed as the last preset stored.If I store the P1 at 1000ms, P2 like all others
presets become a 1000ms delay, excep presets that are using slapback delay because 300ms is the maximum for this delay type.

I don' t know if there' s something wrong with my ND-1, or if something just escape me with maybe a function mode??? I haven' t found anything on that in the user' s manual. Maybe someone can help me out there! 

Thanks
Salokin


----------



## Salokin (Nov 10, 2008)

Ok, forget it!!!! I just found it, it' s the global tempo function! activating by holding Type button!!!

Now it will be a very nice delay!!!
Cheers


----------



## Stratin2traynor (Sep 27, 2006)

LOL!! That's awesome. I think the same thing happened to me when I had a Nova Delay. Now I'm trying to figure out a Nova System - my brain is starting to hurt...Sounds awesome though.


----------



## bannahz (Apr 16, 2009)

thats exactly what i thought happened to me as well cuz they just wouldn't save the tempo lol congratz on the delay you'll love it


----------



## Salokin (Nov 10, 2008)

So,,I' m not the only one that have searched for a while before finding this important little option!!!LOL


----------

